# Other Languages > jQuery >  How do I decode jQuery call.

## Bill Crawley

Hi All, 

In my MVC3 App I have the following function all works fine accept in my error functions alert the data.responseText has some single apostrophies and so the alert changes these to \u0027. How do I tell the alert to leave these as apostrophe



```
 // Ajax Call off to ratabase service to get rating for the section
        $("#RateButton").click(function (event) {
            $.ajax({
            url: rootDir + 'FrozenFoodsSection/Rate',
            type: 'POST',
            dataType: 'json',
            contentType: 'application/json; charset=utf-8',
            success: function (data) {
                alert(data);
            },
            error: function (data, textStatus, exceptionThrown) {
                alert(data.responseText);
            }

            });
        });
```

----------

